# Octane One Hooner



## kendunn (Sep 9, 2013)

I have enough good pieces in the parts bin to build a nice hardtail. I think I want to try something pretty slacked out for grins and giggles. Not going to be my primary bike, but something to get out on when I don't want to crud up my fs in the slop and to just let me act like a hooligan. Was looking at the Kona Honzo ESD, but the price of the Octane Ones are hard to pass on for chump change. The Sour seems nice, then I saw the Hooner. No way do I need to put that 160mm Ohlin's hanging in the garage on a hardtail....or do I????? I also have a 130-150 Auron i could put on the Sour if I went that route. Any experience ? Very little personal info on the Hooner, which should tell me something I guess, but it sounds fun to go crazy. One problem is the sizes on the Hooner, S/M or L/XL, which normall the L/XL would be perfect for me as I'm about 6'1, but looking at the numbers that thing is huge, the S/M is bigger than my L Intense.


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

Well, the Hooner is made for a 160. I have a 160 on HT. I love every bit of travel and take it on the more aggressive trails. Do it.

Sent from my brain using my hand.


----------



## kendunn (Sep 9, 2013)

Timothy G. Parrish said:


> Well, the Hooner is made for a 160. I have a 160 on HT. I love every bit of travel and take it on the more aggressive trails. Do it.
> 
> Sent from my brain using my hand.


Thanks, as soon as they get a S/M in stock I think I'll do it. What do you have the 160 on?


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

2015 Kona Explosif Ti. Bike was designed for a 120, I put a 160 DVO Diamond on it with the intention of reducing the travel to 130, but it slackened it out to 65 degree HT angle and it plowed down rough trails without issues, so I left it at 160.









Sent from my brain using my hand.


----------



## kendunn (Sep 9, 2013)

Timothy G. Parrish said:


> 2015 Kona Explosif Ti. Bike was designed for a 120, I put a 160 DVO Diamond on it with the intention of reducing the travel to 130, but it slackened it out to 65 degree HT angle and it plowed down rough trails without issues, so I left it at 160.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, it didn't beat you up too bad bombing down Cedar or Big Rock? A couple of my favorite trails, actually went down and rode Kitsuma for the first time yesterday. Are you local? I can do it in a LONG daytrip from SE KY (and do fairly often).


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

Personally, I dislike the change in geometry with long travel HT's, I have an octane prone 27.5 with 140mm(currently my SS) and a Nordest Bardino 2 with 170mm 36


I am thinking I should pick up a hooner frame as they are so cheap for a modern HT


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

kendunn said:


> Nice, it didn't beat you up too bad bombing down Cedar or Big Rock? A couple of my favorite trails, actually went down and rode Kitsuma for the first time yesterday. Are you local? I can do it in a LONG daytrip from SE KY (and do fairly often).


I live in Greenville SC, so kinda local. DuPont/Pisgah are only a 1.25 hour drive. I'm typically there quite a bit.

The bike doesn't beat me up. Ti frame plus the DVO Diamond make a killer combo for rough terrain on a HT.



Sent from my brain using my hand.


----------



## southernaccentphotog (Dec 18, 2021)

Timothy G. Parrish said:


> I live in Greenville SC, so kinda local. DuPont/Pisgah are only a 1.25 hour drive. I'm typically there quite a bit.
> 
> The bike doesn't beat me up. Ti frame plus the DVO Diamond make a killer combo for rough terrain on a HT.
> 
> ...


We keep saying we need to visit Greenville, looks nice. We do make an annual trip to Hunting Island to camp, love that place and have a few trails there, although not too technical.


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

southernaccentphotog said:


> We keep saying we need to visit Greenville, looks nice. We do make an annual trip to Hunting Island to camp, love that place and have a few trails there, although not too technical.


Worth a visit. Way different than the coast. That's what's cool about SC. Upstate has the foothills, center has the piedmont, and you have the beaches on the coast. Upper NW corner, Oconee County, in particular has a ton of waterfalls, great gravel roads, and whatnot as well. Greenville proper has some good trail systems. Everything from XC type stuff, to some DJ stuff, to climbing and chunky stuff at Paris Mountain.

Sent from my brain using my hand.


----------

